# Now Available, Free PPI Structural Engineering Reference Manual AASHTO Code Update



## PPI (Jan 30, 2017)

Here's the link the free code update.

https://ppi2pass.com/structural-engineering-reference-manual-aashto-code-update.html


----------



## Civil Dawg (Jan 30, 2017)

Great news!


----------



## PPI (Jan 30, 2017)

In November 2016, NCEES adopted _AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications_, Seventh Edition, 2014 PE/SE Exam Edition, 2014 for the Structural Engineering exam.
The _Structural Engineering Reference Manual_, Eighth Edition (STRM8) uses _AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications_, Sixth edition, 2012.
The pages have been updated to maintain alignment with the NCEES adopted AASHTO code.
Please use these updated pages as replacements for the corresponding pages in your copy of _Structural Engineering Reference Manual_, Eighth Edition (STRM8).


----------



## ZEZO4 (Jan 31, 2017)

PPI said:


> In November 2016, NCEES adopted _AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications_, Seventh Edition, 2014 PE/SE Exam Edition, 2014 for the Structural Engineering exam.
> The _Structural Engineering Reference Manual_, Eighth Edition (STRM8) uses _AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications_, Sixth edition, 2012.
> The pages have been updated to maintain alignment with the NCEES adopted AASHTO code.
> Please use these updated pages as replacements for the corresponding pages in your copy of _Structural Engineering Reference Manual_, Eighth Edition (STRM8).


Hi PPI,

Where are the pages?

Regards.


----------



## PPI (Jan 31, 2017)

Just waiting on our systems. Will be up tomorrow. I'll post a link


----------



## PPI (Feb 1, 2017)

Here's the link the free code update.

https://ppi2pass.com/structural-engineering-reference-manual-aashto-code-update.html


----------

